# where are the cobia ?



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Been hearin all week about all the fish being seen / caught by boats and figured the pier folks must be slayin em as well.. but have yet to see any posts.... is anyone doing any good out there?

rich


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

nope only 3 caught all year.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

saw one on the shoreline park boat ramp yesterday. They said they sighted 12 , who knows, i think they landed just the one, but I did see the one they caught


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Yesterday on OIP three were caught that I know of. Today None!


----------

